# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > US Drama >  Nashville

## tammyy2j

New US drama Nashville is to air on More4 in the UK.

The series - which debuts tonight on ABC - stars Connie Britton (Friday Night Lights) as a fading country music singer and Hayden Panettiere (Heroes) as a rising star looking to take her place.

Nashville - which also features Eric Close (Without a Trace) and Powers Boothe (Deadwood) - was devised by Oscar-winning Thelma & Louise writer Callie Khouri and is co-produced by star Britton.

----------


## tammyy2j

The first season of ABC’s drama series Nashville will receive its UK premiere on More4 on Thursday February 7th at 10pm, it has been announced.

Created by Callie Khouri and R.J. Cutler, Nashville follows Rayna James, a country legend who’s had a career any singer would envy, though lately her popularity is starting to wane. Fans still line up to get her autograph, but she’s not packing the arenas like she used to. Rayna’s record label thinks a concert tour, opening for up-and-comer Juliette Barnes, the young and sexy future of country music, is just what Rayna needs. But scheming Juliette can’t wait to steal Rayna’s spotlight. Sharing a stage with that disrespectful, untalented, little vixen is the last thing Rayna wants to do, which sets up a power struggle for popularity. Could the undiscovered songwriting talent of Scarlett O’Connor be the key to helping Rayna resurrect her career? Complicating matters, Rayna’s wealthy but estranged father, Lamar Hampton, is a powerful force in business, Tennessee politics, and the lives of his two grown daughters. His drive for power results in a scheme to back Rayna’s handsome husband, Teddy, in a run for Mayor of Nashville, against Rayna’s wishes. The series is produced by ABC Studios & Lionsgate Television and stars Connie Britton, Eric Close, Sam Palladio, Clare Bowen, Jonathan Jackson, Powers Boothe, Robert Wisdom, Hayden Panettiere and Charles Esten.

----------

Dazzle (30-01-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Katy

Im loving this. Ive been watching the repeat on sunday evenings. Ive become addicted.

----------

Brucie (07-03-2013)

----------


## Brucie

Nashville is excellent, with some top quality music (if good country music is your guilty pleasure - as it is mine!)

----------

lizann (01-04-2013), Perdita (07-03-2013), tammyy2j (07-03-2013)

----------


## Katy

The actors are great aren't they, I love Raynas voice. 

I love country music.

----------


## Katy

The actors are great aren't they, I love Raynas voice. 

I love country music.

----------

tammyy2j (31-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am already wanting Deacon to get with Rayna

----------


## Katy

I want the two songwriters to get together, Scarlett and the lad. I really don't like her fella, avery, he's horrible. 

Loved the duet with rayna and juliette last week.

----------

lizann (01-04-2013)

----------


## Katy

I want the two songwriters to get together, Scarlett and the lad. I really don't like her fella, avery, he's horrible. 

Loved the duet with rayna and juliette last week.

----------


## lizann

really good show

----------


## tammyy2j

Nashville is on the move.

Channel 4 is relocating the Connie Britton fronted series from its previous home on More4 to their youth-skewing channel E4 for its 22 episode third season, TVWise has learned. Nashvilleâs third season will receive its UK premiere on Wednesday May 13th at 10pm.

Created by Callie Khouri and RJ Cutler Nashville is a soap set in Nashville which follows the careers of two musicians. The drama series is produced by ABC Studios and Lionsgate Television and stars Connie Britton, Eric Close, Sam Palladio, Clare Bowen, Jonathan Jackson, Hayden Panettiere and Charles Esten.

In the opening episode of the showâs third season, a torn Rayna must choose not just between two men, but two directions that her life could take. Juliette, struggling to repair her relationship with Avery, auditions for the leading role of a film biopic. Meanwhile, Scarlett, determined to start fresh, embarks on a road trip home and bonds with an unexpected stowaway, and Will and Layla manage the fallout from his on-camera confession.

----------

lizann (06-05-2015)

----------

